# Games You'd Like to See Remade/Remastered



## ellaerna (Jan 25, 2018)

With the Okami HD rerelease out and the Shadows of the Colossus remake soon to follow, I'm feeling a bit spoiled for games I loved before coming back out on better systems. 

Are there any old games you'd like to see remade or remastered for the current gen of consoles? Or just upgraded to fully utilize the graphic capabilities of our PCs?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 25, 2018)

I want either a Sonic Adventure or Sonic Adventure 2: Battle HD Remake. Those games were my childhood, despite their _numerous_ flaws, but I'd kill to see those get remade with modern engines


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 26, 2018)

World in Conflict for sure. I loved this game but it isn’t working so well on W10.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 26, 2018)

Motorhead

Motorhead - DICE


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 26, 2018)

Bushido Blade just _begs _for a good modern remake. It was a weapon-based fighting game for PSX that tried to emulate actual swordfights - a complex limb-based damage system, realistic movesets, and rounds that could be finished in literally a second with a well-placed slash. It was a very ambitious (and surprisingly polished) game for its time, but it didn't sell very well due to not being a more conventional fighting game like Street Fighter Alpha or Tekken 3. Nowadays, however, we have highly popular titles like Dark Souls and For Honor, which rely both on strong PVP and realistic melee combat - we finally live in a time where a game like Bushido Blade can actually find a strong niche. It kinda baffles me there's not even a single Bushido Blade copycat in the first place, this is a concept that can bring millions of dollars in modern generation of gaming.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R series, AoE 1 and 3 (But I've heard that they will be remade, and I even seen some remake of 1 AoE), GTA VC, American Conquest (Especially Divided Nation Expansion beacuse I can't find it anywhere) , SWAT 4, and World in Conflict, I don't have problems on W10 like @Latur Husky but multiplayer doesn't work


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R series, AoE 1 and 3 (But I've heard that they will be remade, and I even seen some remake of 1 AoE), GTA VC, American Conquest (Especially Divided Nation Expansion beacuse I can't find it anywhere) , SWAT 4, and World in Conflict, I don't have problems on W10 like @Latur Husky but multiplayer doesn't work


STALKER is perfect as it is, I think - there are tons of flaws of course, but they only add to the game's charm in a way. Similarly with Vice City or SWAT 4 - graphics are dated, sure, but in all other regards, both games are kinda perfect, I don't even know what to improve in them .u.

(the fact that there's no SWAT 4 on Steam genuinely baffles me - it's the best entry in the series, and we have all the other games to buy, so, like, what the hell?)


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> STALKER is perfect as it is, I think - there are tons of flaws of course, but they only add to the game's charm in a way. Similarly with Vice City or SWAT 4 - graphics are dated, sure, but in all other regards, both games are kinda perfect, I don't even know what to improve in them .u.
> 
> (the fact that there's not SWAT 4 on Steam genuinely baffles me - it's the best entry in the series, and we have all the other games to buy, so, like, what the hell?)


Well, it would be nice to play it with better graphics and animations, on the new OS there are problems with Vice City, and STALKER have optimization problems


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well, it would be nice to play it with better graphics and animations, on the new OS there are problems with Vice City, and STALKER have optimization problems


On the other side, newer graphics tend to mess up the core gameplay. Especially when it comes to games like Vice City, which were designed around stylized graphics, and making them "fancier" will result in less appealing atmosphere and more confusing gameplay as a result. A good example of that is FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage - it was a next-gen remake of FlatOut 2 with modernized graphics, but busier visuals resulted in more distracting shaders and FXs on the screen, which messed up actual driving a lot. With STALKER, while graphics are dated, they perfectly convey the atmosphere of Eastern European ruins - frankly, it's the last game I would want to see being "modernized", since it could turn a fantastic Chernobyl landscape into some generic CoD-like "ruincity".


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> On the other side, newer graphics tend to mess up the core gameplay. Especially when it comes to games like Vice City, which were designed around stylized graphics, and making them "fancier" will result in less appealing atmosphere and more confusing gameplay as a result. A good example of that is FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage - it was a next-gen remake of FlatOut 2 with modernized graphics, but busier visuals resulted in more distracting shaders and FXs on the screen, which messed up actual driving a lot. With STALKER, while graphics are dated, they perfectly convey the atmosphere of Eastern European ruins - frankly, it's the last game I would want to see being "modernized", since it could turn a fantastic Chernobyl landscape into some generic CoD-like "ruincity".


Well here's an example how it could be remastered


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well here's an example how it could be remastered


Modern shaders and filters combined with blocky PS2 models and rough-butt animations... Dunno, looks like a visual designer's nightmare to me. Again, every decision on Rockstar art team's part was made to compliment the blocky style of GTA:VC. Modern stuff just clashes with it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Modern shaders and filters combined with blocky PS2 models and rough-butt animations... Dunno, looks like a visual designer's nightmare to me. Again, every decision on Rockstar art team's part was made to compliment the blocky style of GTA:VC. Modern stuff just clashes with it.


Ok I shut up


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok I shut up


Sorry :<


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Sorry :<


No, I'm sorry, maybe you're right


----------



## Zerohi (Jan 26, 2018)

Hmm I would have to say Siphon Filter from PS1 and 2
I loved the game and it was my childhood, ahh the memories


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 26, 2018)

Everyone has their own ideas and preferences. And not all of us know the ins and outs of graphic design (I sure as shit don't) so don't feel bad if someone doesn't agree with you on something!
This is just a fun little thread so no frowns. 


Since I've got two PS2 era games I love coming back my way, another one I'd like to see remade is Katamari. It's such a stupid game, but it is just so color and fun and I can't help but be happy when I play it. I don't even need anything to change. Just let me play it on the PS4. And maybe add a few more levels. And make the multiplayer online as well as offline.


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 26, 2018)

I know some folks may hiss at the titles I will use as my stance on gaming, but I enjoy the shock hammer reactions, shows people are still alive.

Metroid prime: Need I say more? Now the Wii port of the game is still shit and shitely sour. I liked prime because it added a world of biological learning, lord and stable good things for a homecoming. Id like to see it grafted with new graphics and updated support for everything that it was. 

Halo 3 ODST: Now my main issue is I loved ODST even for how cartoony of a game it was, but I'd like to see it remade and turned into something  more mature, dark and shocking like the difficulty of reach was. Indeed ita crummy but fun honest fps but I feel it could be so much more if then didnt asset flip 90% of Halo 3 into a shooter comedy jazz mystery that still came out good. But when I think of ODST world and story wise, I picture being more fraile, mortal, genocial blood luster enemies mauling and dismembering citizens in the city, a losing war with the bright african strides of the city and the military scifi lore that made halo so great.

System shock 2: Go ahead taze me bro, I like being simulated to fight an AI more evil then what 343 tried to turn Cortana into in halo 5. I know they are making a full 3d solid fps survival remake of the first system shock: but SS2 is the only one in the series that was playable and good for the gene pool of the bioshock bone marrow.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> I know some folks may hiss at the titles I will use as my stance on gaming, but I enjoy the shock hammer reactions, shows people are still alive.
> 
> Metroid prime: Need I say more? Now the Wii port of the game is still shit and shitely sour. I liked prime because it added a world of biological learning, lord and stable good things for a homecoming. Id like to see it grafted with new graphics and updated support for everything that it was.
> 
> ...


Never thought I'd agree with you but hell yeah H3 ODST! And what else would be good games to remaster... Oh I know the original Spyro trilogy. That would be awesome. As long as they don't make it fucking Skylander Spyro. *gags*


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Never thought I'd agree with you but hell yeah H3 ODST! And what else would be good games to remaster... Oh I know the original Spyro trilogy. That would be awesome. As long as they don't make it fucking Skylander Spyro. *gags*


I really enjoyed Spiro 2 Ripto's Rage and would definitely like to see it remade.


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 31, 2018)

Spyro the Dragon, Medievil, The Crystal Chronicles~


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Never thought I'd agree with you but hell yeah H3 ODST! And what else would be good games to remaster... Oh I know the original Spyro trilogy. That would be awesome. As long as they don't make it fucking Skylander Spyro. *gags*


Agreed, so long as I get to work on them. I had a blast working on the 3rd Spyro. I only wish I’d have worked on the first two!


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 31, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Agreed, so long as I get to work on them. I had a blast working on the 3rd Spyro. I only wish I’d have worked on the first two!


The skateboard game was epic, I got addicted.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> The skateboard game was epic, I got addicted.


Alas I cannot claim credit for that. I worked on the Sparx levels, the side-scrolling Sheila one (I can’t recall its name), about half of the Fireworks Laboratory and the fireworks used in the final credits.


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 31, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Alas I cannot claim credit for that. I worked on the Sparx levels, the side-scrolling Sheila one (I can’t recall its name), about half of the Fireworks Laboratory and the fireworks used in the final credits.


I thoroughly enjoyed all of those but there wasn't really a part of the game I didn't like.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed all of those but there wasn't really a part of the game I didn't like.


Thanks!


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Never thought I'd agree with you but hell yeah H3 ODST! And what else would be good games to remaster... Oh I know the original Spyro trilogy. That would be awesome. As long as they don't make it fucking Skylander Spyro. *gags*



Im honestly shocked they remastered the Crash Bandicoot series but not the sweet pickle that Spyro helped forge game wise. I payed it as a kid briefly but sadly I think Sony has sold out to give up more Skylander dandruff rather than homeschool memories for an easy buck.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 31, 2018)

Would love a remake of Mischief Makers.

That game is so weird and fun. What other game can you play as a robot maid riding a cat, riding a missile, fighting a furry wolf sentai and his battle robot.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 31, 2018)

Castelvania/DarkStalkers/Vampire The Masquerade/White Wolf/Dungeons & Dragons.


----------



## real time strategist (Feb 5, 2018)

E.T. for the Atari 2600, almost as good as Zelda Faces of Evil but the music isn't as good, so get on that Atari, don't you want to 1 up Nintendo?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 5, 2018)

The original Spyro triology needs to be remastered.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 14, 2018)

For all those saying Spyro, ask and ye shall receive: Spyro Trilogy Remaster Coming to PS4 This Year


----------



## Akinyi (Feb 14, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> For all those saying Spyro, ask and ye shall receive: Spyro Trilogy Remaster Coming to PS4 This Year


Excuse me while I squee into a pillow.


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Feb 14, 2018)

Final Fantasy 6. It's great that we are getting FF7 remake but seeing the world of 6 that we've only seen in pixels re-imagined would be amazing combined with a remastered soundtrack. Also with the large number of Espers in the game the summons would actually be meaningful more so than in FF15.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 14, 2018)

BattleZone 2.  A strategic FPS crossed with RTS, absolute perfection. I would love to see it given a sequel or remade as it's been nearly 18 years since the last real BattleZone game. It suffers the same fate as Half-Life.


----------



## Xinehma (Feb 14, 2018)

Demon's Souls.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 14, 2018)

Snow Bros from the NES


----------



## Zulus (Feb 15, 2018)

Definitely warcraft 3. I'm obsessed with this game when I was young. I really wished that more developers can focus on RTS games instead of the usual shooter MMOs.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 15, 2018)

Xinehma said:


> Demon's Souls.


At least we got the dark souls 1 remaster coming in March. I'm pretty excited. Maybe if it goes well they'll do demon souls.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 15, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Im honestly shocked they remastered the Crash Bandicoot series but not the sweet pickle that Spyro helped forge game wise.


Actually ... rumors of a Spyro trilogy remaster are intensifying lately.  You can't believe leaks and rumors, but Activision saw how successful the Crash remaster is and they must be aware that the original Spyro is regarded just as highly.  (Now if this means no more loading screens for the Spyro 3 cutscenes...)


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Eternal Darkness.


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Feb 19, 2018)

I could say hundreds haha. The Spyro trilogy, Medievil, Jade Cocoon or even something like Silent Hill 4.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

Dungeon Keeper 2
C&C: Red Alert
C&C: Renegade
Dune 2000
Emperor: Battle For Dune
C&C: Generals
Microsoft Urban Assault
Battlezone II
Diablo II
Dragonica
Metal Fatigue(In some countries, Metal Conflict)


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

GTA Vice City. The San Andreas remake was epic, still is.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> GTA Vice City. The San Andreas remake was epic, still is.


There was a GTA SA remake?


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> There was a GTA SA remake?


YEAH! Its GTA 5. The map is pretty beautiful, but online is freaking epic.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> YEAH! Its GTA 5. The map is pretty beautiful, but online is freaking epic.


Oh, right.
Heh, if only you could go to San Fierro and Las Venturas, tho...


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, right.
> Heh, if only you could go to San Fierro and Las Venturas, tho...


True, GTAV's map is a little disappointingly short.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dungeon Keeper 2


And not some crappy mobile game fouling up the brand name with paywall-unlocking microtransactions, right.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 19, 2018)

I'd like to see a nostalgia remaster of Mystic Quest, it had really good music.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> And not some crappy mobile game fouling up the brand name with paywall-unlocking microtransactions, right.


I want a remake.

War for the Overworld is very similar, but is too different a game. 

I miss Richard Ridings. His voice as the Mentor was just absolutely awesome. <3


----------



## defunct (Feb 19, 2018)

Blitz Brigade. It was a mobile FPS game that obviously took more than a bit of its inspiration from Team Fortress 2. It had terrible online services that barely worked and were excruciatingly uninformative and impossible to navigate, and the developers seemed unable to stop adding new pay-to-win weapons into the game, which ruined things a bit. 
But ohhhhhh myyyy Goddddd was it fun. I cannot describe with words how much fun I had playing that game. It was like tf2, but with more characters, vehicles, much bigger and less restrictive maps, and an overall significantly more pleasing aesthetic that just about made me cream my pants every time I opened the app. For some reason it just doesn't work for me anymore. No matter which device I use, it just endlessly says "logging on" and never progresses past that loading screen. 
I would, and I mean this to the most extreme and literal extent, slaughter a man in cold blood to have Blitz Brigade remade for PC.


----------



## real time strategist (Feb 25, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> BattleZone 2.  A strategic FPS crossed with RTS, absolute perfection. I would love to see it given a sequel or remade as it's been nearly 18 years since the last real BattleZone game. It suffers the same fate as Half-Life.


battlezone 98 got remade (although it's really just texture enhancements) for GOG, but that's about it sadly.


----------



## LoganGreypaw (Feb 26, 2018)

Personally I really want a HD remake of *Shenmue* 1&2.

I backed the crowdfunding campaign, but I've actually only finished the 1st one; I really want another crack at Shenmue II. I hope Sega arrange a re-release before III or I'll have to hunt out an Xbox/Dreamcast.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 1, 2018)

I would kill for the first Suikoden to be remade. In the US.


----------



## LeonOnyx (Mar 2, 2018)

I know it’s been remastered a bazillion times but I would love to see a full on remake of Resident Evil 4 with a new graphics engine and everything. And hey we might still get the RE2 remake since RE7 was such a success!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

nuff said


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 4, 2018)

Not exactly a remake or remaster, but it would be pretty nice to get _Tales of Vesperia's _full PS3 version dubbed and in the US. I know that they said they probably won't do it, but I'm pretty sure people like full versions of games better than not-the-full versions.


----------



## Remy (Mar 4, 2018)

Resident Evil 2 Remake for sure.

I just recently completed it and 3, completing my run of 1-7 that  i started when 7 came out. my husbcorg couldn't be more proud of me, the big RE nerd he is. now i'm sucked into it.


----------



## Kayva (Mar 5, 2018)

Star control II- the Ur-Quan Masters ...

I loved this game growing up, (yeah I know I'm really dating myself... lmao)


----------



## FreeTraderBeowulf (Mar 6, 2018)

Kayva said:


> Star control II- the Ur-Quan Masters ...
> 
> I loved this game growing up, (yeah I know I'm really dating myself... lmao)


Yeah, I'm the same way. I heard there was some legal kerfuffle about Stardock's reboot VS Toys For Bob's actual sequel.

The games I'd love to see remastered more than anything else are the old Star Wars flight sims, especially TIE Fighter.


----------



## Goldenqilin (Mar 6, 2018)

Kinda obscure, but I'd love to see Shining Force 2 get a remake. The remake of the first Shining Force was pretty good, so I wouldn't mind seeing another remake.


----------



## undercover-flx (Mar 11, 2018)

I think it’d be cool if one of the pokemon ranger sidegames had a remake! I think it would look rly good in the new 3D graphics. Also it’d be cool for pokemon colosseum to get a remake, it was a rly fun game but not a lot of people know about it hahah. 
I’d also think it’d be cool for more classic fire emblem remakes, cause those games are old and kinda hard to find to play. They did a remake of the second game in the franchise and it was really good, it’d be cool if they did that with other games.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 12, 2018)

Tenchu?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 12, 2018)

Kayva said:


> Star control II- the Ur-Quan Masters ...
> 
> I loved this game growing up, (yeah I know I'm really dating myself... lmao)


HAHA Star control. I was Captain Crunch of the SS Cerealis when I attempted to beat that monster of a game. Talk about overwhelming. It's on mobile eh?


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 12, 2018)

Goldenqilin said:


> Kinda obscure, but I'd love to see Shining Force 2 get a remake. The remake of the first Shining Force was pretty good, so I wouldn't mind seeing another remake.



Huzzah for Shining Force!


Dragon Quarter: Breath of Fire. Or Okage the Shadow King for the PS2. Both incredible, but very hidden gems.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 12, 2018)

cry of fear


----------



## Kayva (Mar 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> HAHA Star control. I was Captain Crunch of the SS Cerealis when I attempted to beat that monster of a game. Talk about overwhelming. It's on mobile eh?


It is ... except its on Android .. and I have an iPhone lol


----------



## Dongding (Mar 13, 2018)

Ooooooh.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't know why but i'm saying Corpse Party even though it already has several games but i just enjoy it so much


----------



## charlesgray (Mar 27, 2018)

I’d really like to see a ground up remaster of prince of Persia sands of time. I really like the well done desert locations in games. Probably the reason I liked journey so much


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 27, 2018)

Okay, so we have Wolfenstein, Doom, and Shadow Warrior, all remade, all exceptional. I'd ask for a Duke Nukem 3D remake, but there's one game I believe is more deserving of a chance in the current generation.

Where the hell is Blood?


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 28, 2018)

Donkey Kong 64, all other popular 64 games have been remade and I really think It would be a awesome experience to play in HD


----------



## Vaulren (Mar 28, 2018)

Bloody roar from the PS1, it literally just dawned upon me just now, that my FAVOURITE childhood game of over 20+ years ago is a furry game and it was my first unintentional exposure to furry characters in such deliberate detail....wow. So many combos and so many interesting characters, i'd love for this game to get remastered or even at the very least rebooted on the PSN store,god I miss it.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 5, 2018)

Heavy Gear 2, Silent Bomber, and like others have already said World in Conflict.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2018)

Welp, Spyro original trilogy is official now -- the trailer's up for both PS4 and XB1 (hopefully Switch too, but no such news).


Spoiler: The trailer.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Resident Evil Outbreak Files 1 and 2.

Game was way ahead of its bloody time, online 4 player survival coop with varying game-play n scenarios while still managing the classic survival horror factor.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 9, 2018)

Half-Life 3! Oh wait...




It’s not out yet.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 23, 2018)

Star Wars: Bounty Hunter

I want an open world Star Wars game that is singleplayer focused that takes place in the criminal underworld where you play as Jango Fett before he began developing the Clone Army.

Too bad a similar concept was ditched by EA :/


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 23, 2018)

Nier
Please oh please let there be a Nier remaster. That game deserves a 2nd time in the limelight. New fans from Automata would get to see how Automata came about, and I think a lot of people might appreciate Nier's story and characters more than Automata.

Also a Xenosaga HD Collection would be lovely. Those games are too expensive to go chasing down once more. Bamco pls


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 23, 2018)

Resident Evil Outbreak Files 1 and 2.
It was WAY too ahead of its time, if it were released today it'd be absolutely perfect to play online with friends or strangers.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 25, 2018)

I'd love to see StarFox Zero get remade into an actual functioning video game that real humans can play. Preferably with no input from people who think it's still 2007 and that motion controls are still cool or desirable features.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 25, 2018)

New Vegas updated with the complete scope of content that was originally planned, better character graphics/animations and an expanded map would be mighty fun. I'd also like to see the same for other older classics like Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2.


----------

